# Strawberry Narrows Backpack Info



## kkindles (May 21, 2009)

I'm Considering a short overnight backpack trip on the Straberry Narrows trail over Labor day w/ my 10 yr old son. We will carry a small crawdad trap in, and try to trap a few crawdads. Also would like to do a little fishing. He has caught white bass, catfish, crappie, but is new to trout fishing. I would like him to have a little success. 
Any recommendations for fishing/camping in the first 4 miles of the west side of the narrows?

Will crawdad tails make a good bait in Strawberry?
Thanks for your help.


----------

